# ANYBODY NEED LAWN CARE?



## fishinstevez

IN SEARCH OF GRASS TO CUT, WEEDS TO PULL, FLOWERS TO PLANT AND WHATEVER ELSE I CAN DO FOR YOU! MOW FOR 30 BUCKS PM OR CALL STEVE @ 850377 0294(new number):usaflag


----------



## fishinstevez

will mow yards for 30 bucks in greater pensacola please throw me a freakin bone here:usaflag


----------



## fishinstevez

WHO NEEDS A YARD MONKEY? WELL MORE LIKE A GORILLA!:usaflag


----------



## fishinstevez

bump for a mow?:hotsun


----------



## fishinstevez

still available :usaflag


----------



## naclh2oDave

I had Steve come over this morning and knock out some stuff for me. He busted his A$$! I will gladly refer him to anyone looking for reference. Thanks Fishinstevez! I'll get in touch again when I need some help.


----------



## fishinstevez

thanks for the bump dave it was a pleasure meeting you and your family. i am still looking for work guys whatever you got il tear it up. i work at one speed FULL BLAST!:usaflag


----------



## fishinstevez

Fire your landscaper hire me Steve Zalesky 850 377 0294:usaflag


----------



## fishinstevez

still available:usaflag


----------



## Mikvi

You need this Guy! He worked like a Demon on the house I just bought. It hadn't been touched for 10 months. His work and rates can't be beat. Try and help out a fellow PFF member.


----------



## fishinstevez

thanks for thebumpmike. im still available for work.call me Steve Zalesky 850 458 5226


----------



## Get'n Wade

Do you work in Gulf Breeze /Navarre? 565-0920


----------



## sniper

> *naclh2oDave (6/7/2009)*I had Steve come over this morning and knock out some stuff for me. He busted his A$$! I will gladly refer him to anyone looking for reference. Thanks Fishinstevez! I'll get in touch again when I need some help.


Were you drinking a beer watching saying, "You missed some over there!" ??? "Hey, to round up the hour, you wanna wash the car?"


----------



## fishinstevez

still available guys i apologize to all who have pmed me my cpu is cooked ive been checking email at the library. call me up @850377 0294hopefully i can get enough saved to buy a new cpu because it sucks not having pff seriously! -steve zalesky:usaflag


----------



## Deeplines

Do you haul stuff away also?


----------



## Clam

I need some tilling work done at my house in east milton. Let me know if you work out that way and I can give you more info on the square footage that needs to be tilled.


----------



## fishinstevez

im still available guys sorry again for the late response on the pm's me resources are pretty slim in the computer department right now


----------



## fishinstevez

my wife says i need to spend more time working and less time fishing 850377 0294i weed i mulch i mow i weed eat i get it all done call me steve :usaflag


----------



## fishinstevez

whatever you guys got hit me i need some work 458 5226 -steve zalesky:usaflag


----------



## fishinstevez

cant wait until spring:hotsun


----------



## fishinstevez

finally got back onlineand still looking for some work call me new number 850 377 0294 -steve zalesky


----------



## fishinstevez

still looking for work 850 377 0294 -steve zalesky:usaflag


----------



## fishinstevez

heres a good tip bury all of your fish parts in your garden they make great fertilizer


----------



## fishinstevez

I am still available for work! Steve Zalesky 850 377 0294


----------



## fishinstevez

To all of my pffer brothers and sisters, this website has been nothing but amazing. you have taught me alot about fishing and boating. This is going to be my last post as i am leaving in the morning to go back to massachusetts. im sorry to leave my valued customers hanging. and thhe friends that ive made. sincerly -steven zalesky:usaflag


----------

